# Very first Best Picture coming to Blu-Ray



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

http://www.highdefdigest.com/news/s...nouncements/Wings_1927_Blu-ray_Announced/8107

The 1927 Wings went through a restoration and is being released on Blu. I hadn't seen the films before for a comparison, but I've seen The General and Metropolis on Blu, and they look fantastic.


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

It's an OK film at the best. The dogfight special effects were good for its day but it's a sentimental love story, really, between two men, one a pilot and the other a fighter in the trenches during World War I.


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

Been seeing blurbs that West Side Story is out too.


----------

